# cross breeding pygos



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

can pygos cross breed if done correctly


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

read here please


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)




----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

LOL!! Would be funny 2c!!!


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

I think all "living organisms" are able to breed if they have the same species name. maybe its genus
Hope this helps in your breeding attempts


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

They can't breed even if they are in the same genus. The serrasalmus genus can't interbreed because of many differences. Same with the pygo genus. We're all already complex developed organisms.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> sweet lu Posted on Jan 10 2004, 04:44 AM
> can pygos cross breed if done correctly


 Anything is possible if given the right circumstances and cell manipulation. Humans have a knack for "god" complex and given what is known today on cell biology and fertilization techniques in the lab, it probably could be done, but quite expensive venture to justify it.


----------

